# Goose call question



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright so i just found out my hunting partner who is my main goose call guy is going to be unable to hunt this year so i have to learn how to call and call well. All i have done so far with a goose call is just cluck a flute for some noise dimension while he did his thing.

Any ways I need to get good short reed call that will last some time and be easy to learn yet still sound great. I have all summer to learn this thing so i am wondering what kind of calls anyone wants to suggest to me. I will be hunting all fields and it is usually windy.

Calls that have my interest as of right now is 
-Big Sean's "Mr. Big"
-Tim Grounds "Triple Thang"
-Tim Grounds "Super Thang"

Not interested in anything made by foiles :thumb: 
Thanks for any input


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

Not familar with those calls, I use a River Bottom call. Just get a call and start practicing. get online do a search plenty of good sites to help you. Sometimes a cluck is all you need. go to the lake listen and imitate


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think you may be right with your statement "just get a call and start practicing" Just want to hear any input before i spend 150 on a piece of plastic uke: haha Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Winglock Original Short Reed. any of the woods for $49, Delrin $69, Acrylic $129. Awesome call, Excellent customer service. When the call arrives call Rick @ Winglock and he will help you over the phone to get started calling.

Don't get it in your head that you have to make ever sound you hear on Bad Grammer etc. A few clucks, double and moans will put birds in the decoys.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

X2 with Winglock.

Rick is AWSOME to work with, and what you get, compared to what you pay for, you will come out WAY ahead. I love all of the calls you mentioned, however I would say, comparativly speaking, Ricks calls are VERY forgiving.

You can not make a bad choice though, as Sean and Tim make fantastic calls.

technique, technique, technique...

Good luck,

Gunny


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have used Zink Paralyzer, Lil Man.....and then Death Row Life Sentence and MOD. All are easy to use and sound good.

Like others have stated. Don't think you need to be a world champ to kill birds. Some moans, murmurs, clucks and double clucks and you will have those black feet down in the spread.

You can also just become better on your flute. Many geese have died by flute calls.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Instead of spending $150 on an acrylic goose call right away I would recommend the poly Tim Grounds super mag. It is still my go to call after having countless highend acrylics. Don't let people tell you that polycarb aren't as good as acrylic. They just give out a little different tone which I actually prefer. However you won't be dissapointed with any of the calls you listed above.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Goose junky said:


> Instead of spending $150 on an acrylic goose call right away I would recommend the poly Tim Grounds super mag. It is still my go to call after having countless highend acrylics. Don't let people tell you that polycarb aren't as good as acrylic. They just give out a little different tone which I actually prefer. However you won't be dissapointed with any of the calls you listed above.


What he said :beer:


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

My buddy Gill just downloaded a bunch of goose noises onto an ipod and plays them through his car speakers as he blasts them out of his window :sniper:

I haven't ever done it or been with him when he has but he normally does pretty good :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

beretta16 said:


> My buddy Gill just downloaded a bunch of goose noises onto an ipod and plays them through his car speakers as he blasts them out of his window :sniper:
> 
> I haven't ever done it or been with him when he has but he normally does pretty good :beer: :beer: :beer:


That gill is one mischievous devil. I heard he laid the smack down on a trophy black duck last season. This year i think he is growing out a mullet and a mustache for waterfowl season... :thumb:


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I have killed my committed geese with my primos goose flute using just a plain cluck when i was inexperience


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Winglock Original Short Reed. any of the woods for $49, Delrin $69, Acrylic $129. Awesome call, Excellent customer service. When the call arrives call Rick @ Winglock and he will help you over the phone to get started calling.
> 
> Don't get it in your head that you have to make ever sound you hear on Bad Grammer etc. A few clucks, double and moans will put birds in the decoys.


This!! Rick is one of the BEST in the biz when it comes to making seriously good hunting calls and providing top notch cust. srvc when needed...which other than phone tutorials (which he'll do) is rarely needed. :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ended up going with Big Sean's Mr. Big. I respect the man and lets face it his calls sound amazing. Doesn't hurt either that he is the number 1 rated goose caller. So i am expecting a great product. :thumb:


----------



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

Go to Pacificcustomcalls.com. I have a goose call called the 509, it is so easy to blow and sounds like the big honkers. It's a little cheaper and I guarantee you will love it.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

allen.riggs said:


> Go to Pacificcustomcalls.com. I have a goose call called the 509, it is so easy to blow and sounds like the big honkers. It's a little cheaper and I guarantee you will love it.


Cheapper? haha its a $115.


----------



## Juststartin' (Jun 4, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Calls that have my interest as of right now is
> -Big Sean's "Mr. Big"
> -Tim Grounds "Triple Thang"
> -Tim Grounds "Super Thang"


I just started hunting las season. I wasted my good money on 3 dvds and they did not work for me, the forth one i bought was Zink pc-1 starter dvd. i recommend that starter. i picked up calling within the first 5 minutes. You sound like me with wanting those calls. i just bought my first end call last weekend. I picked up the banded calls crazy train for 90. I think it was worth it. But spending 200 on a call is crazy to me. but im only 17.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey I got a lynch mob reaper. Its reasonably priced and super easy to blow.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I will just give alittle update as to how i like the call. Went with the Mr. Big with Broke In Guts. I really like this call. I found the call really easy to learn on as well. Still not a pro by any means cuz i am still learning but i feel confident that after only 2 weeks of practice with this call that i would feel comfortable using it in the field. I really like the elastic sound that comes with this call that i have not heard with any other call. I really only researched TG calls...so dont jump down my throat on that statement. But if you are in the market for a call i would seriously give this one a look. :thumb:


----------



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

Ndwildman said:


> allen.riggs said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Pacificcustomcalls.com. I have a goose call called the 509, it is so easy to blow and sounds like the big honkers. It's a little cheaper and I guarantee you will love it.
> ...


Well wildman, most acrylic calls are selling for $150 or more, so...$115 is a little cheaper than $150.


----------

